# Mcdonalds or Burger King?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Mcdonalds or Burger King?*​
Mcdonalds2143.75%Burger King2756.25%


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

What do ya prefer?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Niether


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mcdonalds it not even close!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BK.....only because they have onion rings.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

waterfowler22 said:


> Mcdonalds it not even close!


Ditto


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

our mcdonalds burned down a couple weeks ago, and our burger king closed down 2 years ago. were SOL here


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I definetely prefer the BK lounge! There burgers are way bigger and juicier, to me they got way more flavor and i just dont taste only grease like when I'v gone to Greasy D's. Flame broiled and they got great flavor. I'll take a rodeo cheeseburger over a double cheeseburger from greasy d's any day.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If I want fries or chicken nuggets, its McD's. Anything else...BK. Plus I worked at BK in college and I still eat there. That's a good sign.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Hardy's if I have that option. BK if not. Whopper all the way.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

BK!! rodeo burger or the double stacker forsure


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Yall are retarded go shoot yerself a deer and eat some real meat. :withstupid:


----------

